# Garden in January...



## CJ Castle (27 Jan 2008)

Some pics I took this afternoon... Enjoy...


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Jan 2008)

Truely inspirational, those are stunning photos. A great reprisentation of winter beauty. The camera is coming out tomorrow!


----------



## CJ Castle (27 Jan 2008)

Cheers, Dan... Very much appreciated. I plan on doing a series of photos for every month of the year...


----------



## George Farmer (28 Jan 2008)

Great shots, Corin!

Consider using less fancy post-processing, as it distracts from the beauty of the subjects. 

The sky shot is breathtaking.


----------



## Lozbug (28 Jan 2008)

amazing pictures!!


----------



## Dave Spencer (28 Jan 2008)

Nice DoF Corin. What camera are you using?

Dave.


----------



## CJ Castle (28 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the comments... 



> Consider using less fancy post-processing, as it distracts from the beauty of the subjects.



Hi, George... I just installed a Roxio Media Creator program and couldn't resist trying it out...   



> What camera are you using?



Dave, it's a Konica Minolta Dimage G600...


----------



## nry (28 Jan 2008)

One of those flowers looks just like a chicken!


----------



## TDI-line (28 Jan 2008)

Excellent shots.

Can we have more of the chicken?


----------



## Moss Man (29 Jan 2008)

Very nice Macros Corin, well done, I also love the picture of the sky.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (30 Jan 2008)

You have cchiiiickens!!! I looove chickens... More pics of them please...

Funnily enough I was taking pics of my view yesterday, I can see the isle of wight out my window


----------



## Moss Man (30 Jan 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> You have cchiiiickens!!! I looove chickens... More pics of them please...
> 
> Funnily enough I was taking pics of my view yesterday, I can see the isle of wight out my window



He has lots of chickens. Way over 50, and they have such a nice place to live too with lots of space and things to eat. When you drive into his house there are chickens everywhere, its mad, but cool.


----------



## CJ Castle (31 Jan 2008)

I'll sure to take a few more of the chickens... As they appear to be quite popular   . As Mike said, we have LOADS of chickens!


----------



## Dave Spencer (31 Jan 2008)

I used to live alongside 300+ rare breed chickens, along with turkeys, quail, ducks and doves.... before the divorce  

What types have you got?

Dave.


----------



## CJ Castle (16 Feb 2008)

Thanks, Everyone...

Dave - Not too sure... Just loads of Bantam crosses...


----------

